# New: 7 string build



## quoenusz (Apr 11, 2013)

So I've started with a new project, this time something with seven strings.
It's coming along quite quickly!









Woods:





Specs:

Scale: 26,5
Frets: 24
Neck/body system: Bolt on
Fingerboard: Ebony
Neck wood: Wenge/maple 5-ply
Body wood: Ash
Top/headstock wood: Flamed/curly maple
Nut: Graphtech
Binding: Ivoroid
Inlays: Dots
Hardware color: black
Bridge: Hipshot/ABM
Tuners: Hipshot/Sperzel locking tuners
Pickup Bridge: Bare Knuckle Aftermath
Pickup Neck: Bare Knuckle Aftermath
Controls layout: Tone, volume, 3-way, misschien push-pull voor coil split
Color: blauwe of zwarte beits
Finish: oil or laquer


Templates:











Body:










Neck:










Both:






Sorry for the last few pics, I took them with a brick..

Cheers,
Q


----------



## Kammo1 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is gonna look killer brutha  love the look of the Wenge with the maple in the neck  I'll be following this one


----------



## skeels (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks awesome man! 

Where are you building this? It looks like a great shop!


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 11, 2013)

skeels said:


> Looks awesome man!
> 
> Where are you building this? It looks like a great shop!



Thanks man! My uncle owns a construction company, so I can work there whenever I have a day off. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Peffel84 (Apr 12, 2013)

again!?
i cannot wait for the end result man!


----------



## Peffel84 (Apr 12, 2013)

color: Blauwe of zwarte beits = Blue or black stain.

for the people who dont know dutch (or have google translate)


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 12, 2013)

Peffel84 said:


> color: Blauwe of zwarte beits = Blue or black stain.
> 
> for the people who dont know dutch (or have google translate)



Yeah, I copied the specslist from the thread I made on a dutch forum.


----------



## Peffel84 (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you ever used the hipshot locking tuners?
i saw these tuners at the musikmesse last wednesday and i was amazed how fragile they lock. i was wondering if they are as fragile as the look.
nontheless i like the design of em!


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 12, 2013)

Peffel84 said:


> Have you ever used the hipshot locking tuners?
> i saw these tuners at the musikmesse last wednesday and i was amazed how fragile they lock. i was wondering if they are as fragile as the look.
> nontheless i like the design of em!



No I've never used them before actually, but there's got to be a first time for everything.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 12, 2013)

So looking forward to this!!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 12, 2013)

This looks like it has >9000 potential. Also, Dutch things are always better!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 12, 2013)

Peffel84 said:


> Have you ever used the hipshot locking tuners?
> i saw these tuners at the musikmesse last wednesday and i was amazed how fragile they lock. i was wondering if they are as fragile as the look.
> nontheless i like the design of em!



"Fragile"?

Oh and this looks great, by the way.


----------



## PureImagination (Apr 12, 2013)

Peffel84 said:


> Have you ever used the hipshot locking tuners?
> i saw these tuners at the musikmesse last wednesday and i was amazed how fragile they lock. i was wondering if they are as fragile as the look.
> nontheless i like the design of em!



I have some and I really like them, they're not fragile at all,


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 12, 2013)

Really liking the look of this build!

What software did you use for the first picture you posted? I see mockups like that all the time..


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 13, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Really liking the look of this build!
> 
> What software did you use for the first picture you posted? I see mockups like that all the time..



Thanks for the comments you guys!!

I drew this in AutoCAD, and I also used this drawing for the templates.


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm really going to have to try graduate from Sketchup to AutoCAD one day.


----------



## foreright (Apr 13, 2013)

Autocad is "quite" pricey... Draftsight is free though and produces drawings that are totally autocad compatible.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Loving your builds! Keep up the good work!


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the great response guys!

Here's another update:

















Scarfjoint jig! Thanks for the idea Walterson!
















Cheers,
Q


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking awesome as always! Hyped as fuck for this build now!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks great man!


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 16, 2013)

When I first saw the thread title, I thought the "NEW" said "NSFW."

And I was right in that assumption. Pr0nzzzz. 

Very cool build!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 16, 2013)

damn, i need to make templates like those... they look so clean


----------



## Suitable (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats looking sick! How did you make the templates?


----------



## Peffel84 (Apr 17, 2013)

WoW what a build!
Koen can i be you apprentice?

just picked up my templates!

i got mine at a laser cutting shop here in holland.
you can upload your DXF and they will cut your design within a few days.
this wont me the only shop that does this.

check out www.snijlab.nl


----------



## Suitable (Apr 17, 2013)

I just found a place here that can do it, just waiting on a quote... 

Back to the build.... That neck/headstock looks awesome!!! Can't say it enough!!! That grain and dark timberjust wicked!!!


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 17, 2013)

The update of today:























Cheers,
Q


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 17, 2013)

Tasty!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ONE (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks really great


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!!

Yet another update:

















Cheers,
Q


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking VERY nice!


----------



## MikeK (Apr 25, 2013)

Dat WENGE


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking great! What did you use over the carbon fiber rods if you don't mind me asking? Is it just to keep them in place so they don't jiggle around or anything?


----------



## quoenusz (Apr 25, 2013)

darren said:


> Looking VERY nice!



Thanks man!



BlackMastodon said:


> Looking great! What did you use over the carbon fiber rods if you don't mind me asking? Is it just to keep them in place so they don't jiggle around or anything?



That's epoxy to keep them in place!


----------



## quoenusz (May 8, 2013)

Another update:





















Binding installed!

Cheers,
Q


----------



## Peffel84 (May 8, 2013)

damn dude!
what a masterpeace!


----------



## The Finger (May 8, 2013)

Purty. You are incredibly detailed, and it is looking gooooood.


----------



## skisgaar (May 8, 2013)

So errrrr....I want a new guitar...but I have no money....So Quoenusz, do you need another kidney?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 8, 2013)

I didn't like the headstock at first, but that binding absolutely nails it. Awesome work!


----------



## dcoughlin1 (May 8, 2013)

This build just makes me want to


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 9, 2013)

dcoughlin1 said:


> This build just makes me want to



Oh my god, it's James. You just earned a few internets <3


----------



## Jason Spell (May 13, 2013)

I shall be viewing this on the daily.


----------



## quoenusz (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

Another update for y'all:






































I'm still deciding with which colour I should go on the top, I'm really liking that black/grey stain that one of the members had on a Skervesen guitar.
But I'm still open to opinions


Cheers,
Q


----------



## TheFashel12 (May 28, 2013)

WOW .
A dark grey stain would look great IMO


----------



## Walterson (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful neck carve and nice volute!


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 28, 2013)

it looks beautiful!! I like that headstock 

May i ask where did you buy that ivoroid binding? i'm in Spain and would like to buy some, but LMII don't ship it overseas, and there's this swedish store that sells it but damn expensive...


----------



## quoenusz (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!



eddiewarlock said:


> it looks beautiful!! I like that headstock
> 
> May i ask where did you buy that ivoroid binding? i'm in Spain and would like to buy some, but LMII don't ship it overseas, and there's this swedish store that sells it but damn expensive...



I bought it from a dutch store. 
Guitarsupplies


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 28, 2013)

quoenusz said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate!! I'll see if they ship to Spain


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 28, 2013)

Love that idea for the neck carving jig! Looking great so far.


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 28, 2013)

Blackmachine dyes their top into a reddish color...

If the guitar was mine, i'd probably go with some sort of royal blue


----------



## Kammo1 (May 29, 2013)

Great build and looking forward to seeing it all done brutha


----------



## quoenusz (May 31, 2013)

Thanks!

A small update:






I think that's the colour I'm going for!

Cheers,
Q


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 31, 2013)

oh that charcoal color is beautiful. Go for it! i assume you're gonna use black hardware, right?


----------



## quoenusz (May 31, 2013)

eddiewarlock said:


> oh that charcoal color is beautiful. Go for it! i assume you're gonna use black hardware, right?



Thanks man, yes yes yes!


----------



## will_shred (May 31, 2013)

I think this thread should be closed for the pornographic content. 





That guitar is so sexy, the body shape is perfect! pretty much the best elements from every super strat


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 31, 2013)

btw, what bridge will you use? I don't see any string thru body holes...


----------



## quoenusz (Jun 12, 2013)

eddiewarlock said:


> btw, what bridge will you use? I don't see any string thru body holes...



I didn't have the bridge at that point, so I couldn't drill the holes yet. It's a hipshot hardtail.

Been busy:
















So how do you like that colour?


Cheers,
Q


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice mate! Looks awesome!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jun 12, 2013)

That came out great


----------



## jarnozz (Jun 12, 2013)

nice! graspop metal meeting 2012 was pretty nice, wasn´t it


----------



## quoenusz (Jun 12, 2013)

jarnozz said:


> nice! graspop metal meeting 2012 was pretty nice, wasn´t it



I'm going again this year, last year was really great!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 12, 2013)

it looks incredible!


----------



## morethan6 (Jun 12, 2013)

This looks un-frickin-believable!!! 

Amazing work dude


----------



## quoenusz (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks you guys!

So it seems I have to wait a while with finishing this since I got the wrong tuners......


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 11, 2013)

Did you finish this?


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 1, 2013)

So I finally managed to finish this between work and moving to Amsterdam.
Here some pics!

Enjoy:

































Cheers,
Q


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 1, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 2, 2013)

Please tell me your new address in Amsterdam. So I can sneak in an snag this! Haha
This one looks amazing man! May I ask where you got your ebony board and how you attached the neck? Those dont look like screws


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 2, 2013)

Incredible work my friend. Bravo.


----------



## DredFul (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn those woods look tasty! It's like you made the neck out of cookie dough!
I may be a bit hungry..

The colour scheme is just absolutely killer \m/ The binding is also a nice touch. Definetly one of my favorite builds!

Epic job mate!


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2013)

Mmmm... cookie dough....










Awesome.


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2013)

Mmmm... cookie dough....










Awesome.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome build! Really beautiful guitar !!! Love the neck amazing work my friend!


----------



## darren (Nov 2, 2013)

Tasty! Nicely done!


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 2, 2013)

Hooooooly s**t!! 

Dude.

Teach me. 

Amazing work man.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 2, 2013)

yessssssss


----------

